# Primzahl Methode



## Enorion (10. Dez 2017)

Hallo wieder einmal hab ich hier eine kleine Teilaufgabe bei der ich total hängen bleibe. Fehler ist aber hier wohl ehr irgendein Syntax Fehler den ich begehe?

Wir sollen 5 Methoden schreiben, 4 davon hab ich schon und hänge nur an folgender Methode fest:

primzahl: ein int-Parameter, boolean-Rückgabewert;
es wird true zurückgegeben, wenn der Parameter positiv und Primzahl ist, sonst false.

Also meine Lösung bisher:


```
static boolean primzahl(int a) {
        if (a <= 1) return false;
        boolean result;
       
        for(int i = 2; i <= a-1; i++) {
            if (a % i == 0) result = false;
            else result = true;
        }
        return result;
    }
```

Problem ist unten das return result. Da das was ich in der Schleife anstelle nicht in result gespeichert wird?
Der Wert ist also nur lokal, innerhalb der Schleife?
Die anderen 4 Methoden gingen alle in 2-3 Minuten und ich weiß das ich hier eigentlich nicht so festhängen sollte, weil sowas schon einfach für uns sein SOLLTE.
Ich bitte um Auflösung, irgendwas lass ich hier wirklich außer Acht.


----------



## Enorion (10. Dez 2017)

Hat sich erledigt, endlich den Denkfehler gefunden.


```
static boolean primzahl(int a) {
        if (a <= 1) return false;
        boolean result = true;
       
        for(int i = 2; i <= a-1; i++) {
            if (a % i == 0) result = false;
            break;
        }
        return result;
    }
```


----------

